# Mice!



## Help (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,

little intro before I get onto my help topic as it's mandatory... I have 4 mice, father was a siamese and mother 'a white mouse' - found them in Derby last year. They're very cute but I have run into a few problems which I'll detail in the next post!

Thanks


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

